
What Google’s Android Looked Like Before And After The Launch of iPhone - linopolus
http://random.andrewwarner.com/what-googles-android-looked-like-before-and-after-the-launch-of-iphone/
======
angryasian
yes I think no one denies apple innovated on the touchscreen mobile device,
but since then Android has far surpassed IOS. Why not show notifications pre
ios5 compared to android, and post ios5, or how about wireless syncing, or how
about tabbed browsing or what about customizing the lock screen with apps and
notifications.

